# [Résolu] Paquets masqués

## Aconitt

Bonjour,

J'essaie depuis quelque temps de faire fonctionner ma connexion wifi WPA (en filaire tout vas bien).

J'ai essayé de faire un emerge wpa_supplicant >> fichier.txt pour vous faire parvenir l'erreur. Mais il manque visiblement un morceau.

Je vous fais quand même parvenir ce que j'ai su avoir : http://pastebin.com/1MGWrry2

Pour ce qui est de l'erreur : 

```

!!! The following installed packages are masked :

- sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/targets/systemd/package.mask

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-libs/libpcre-8.35[pcre16]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request :

- dev-libs/libpcre-8.38-r1::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-libs/libpcre-8.38::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.5.5::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kauth-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

```

Je lis en ce moment un article de la rubrique "Portage warning about masked packages" sur gentoo.org disant :  *Quote:*   

>  When trying to install a package that isn't available for the system, this masking error occurs. User should try installing a different application that is available for the system or wait until the package is marked as available.

  Suivant le message d'erreur (amd64 keyword), ce serait l'application qui n'est pas encore assez testée pour être dite "stable". Il faudrait, selon Gentoo, attendre quelques jours ou semaines.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Ma clé wifi est en wpa, y a t il un autre paquet que wpa-supplicant pour me dépanner ?

D'avance, Merci  :Smile: 

EDIT : J'ai essayé d'installer kde-apps/kdebase-meta (j'avais choisi eselect profile set 7 pour KDE+systemd) pour au moins avoir un environnement de bureau avec connexion filaire.

La même erreur et toujours avec ce paquet libpcre.

Autant une utilisation filaire serait handicapante mais pas insurmontable, autant ne pas avoir de gui serait inconcevable pour une utilisation à l'école (libre office, développement web, ...)Last edited by Aconitt on Tue Jun 14, 2016 1:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

emerge --info stp

----------

## Aconitt

Re Bonjour,

Désolé j'oublie toujours de joindre cette commande :/

```

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-6300HQ_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8076660 total,   7864688 free

KiB Swap:   16895996 total,  16895996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 08 Jun 2016 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Encore merci pour votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

Es-tu en train de mélanger des paquets en ~amd64 et amd64 (via package.unmask et package.keywords) ?

Que fais-tu au juste ? Ce n'est pas très clair.

----------

## Aconitt

Re,

Je me suis contenté de suivre le handbook, puis j'ai essayé d'installer wpa_supplicant pour mon Wi-Fi. Ensuite désespérant un peu pour le Wi-Fi je me suis dit que si j'avais déjà un gui ce serait bien. J'ai donc essayé d'installer kde-apps/kdebase-meta

À première vue, il doit y avoir quelque chose que je fais mal.

Merci.

----------

## Syl20

Ben dis-donc, ça fait beaucoup de paquets à installer, tout ça. Visiblement, ton système n'a pas encore eu droit à son premier emerge @world. Du coup, ton problème n'est certainement pas lié à l'installation de wpa_supplicant.

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! The following installed packages are masked :
> ...

 

En gros, tu as activé un profil systemd, qui utilise son "propre" udev. Le paquet eudev entre en conflit avec udev, et est donc logiquement masqué par le profil systemd.

À moins que eudev apparaisse indûment dans ton fichier world (/var/lib/portage/world), il y a donc un problème : quel est le paquet qui veut absolument eudev comme dépendance, alors qu'il ne devrait pas ?

Peux-tu ajouter l'option -t (--tree) à ta commande emerge ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-libs/libpcre-8.35[pcre16]" have been masked.
> 
> ...

 

Et ça donnera des pistes pour ça aussi. Bizarre, le paquet libpcre est stable depuis un bon moment, en version 8.38.

 *Quote:*   

> Ma clé wifi est en wpa, y a t il un autre paquet que wpa-supplicant pour me dépanner ?

 

Une fois les problèmes ci-dessus résolus, wpa-supplicant devrait s'installer tout seul.

----------

## Aconitt

Re,

Je vous remercie pour cette aide précieuse. Je vais lancer les commandes suggérées afin de tenter de résoudre ce problème. Ensuite je pense que me pencher sur la doc émerge et kernel sera indispensable. Je ne connais visiblement pas assez bien mon sujet.

EDIT : J'ai fait un cat /var/lib/portage/world    aucun eudev n’apparaît.

          Concernant la modification du emerge --tree, pourriez vous m'indiquer la commande exacte afin qu'il n'y ai pas de malentendu sur son résultat.

Merci

----------

## 324874

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Concernant la modification du emerge --tree, pourriez vous m'indiquer la commande exacte afin qu'il n'y ai pas de malentendu sur son résultat. 

 

```
root # emerge --tree kde-apps/kdebase-meta 
```

 *Sil20 wrote:*   

> Le paquet eudev entre en conflit avec udev, et est donc logiquement masqué par le profil systemd. 

 

J'ajouterais que Portage bloque l'installation de eudev car eudev et systemd ne sont pas vraiment compatibles (édition 05/07 : honnêtement, je ne sais pas si eudev est compatible avec systemd !, cf Udev and EUdev) et que udev est déjà installé (parce que c'est une dépendance de systemd).Last edited by 324874 on Tue Jul 05, 2016 6:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 324874

Hypothèse : Tu as choisi un profil, poursuivi ton installation et ensuite tu as changé de profil (édition 16/06 : j'ai pensé qu'un profil systemd n'intégrait pas sys-apps/openrc).

```
Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

...

...

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo 

...
```

 *Quote:*   

> Network controller : Intel Corporation Wireless 3165 (rev81) 

 

La configuration du noyau doit être réalisée correctement pour permettre la connexion filaire.

Configuration carte WiFiLast edited by 324874 on Thu Jun 16, 2016 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aconitt

Re,

Je suis en cours en ce moment (travail le jour et cours le soir). Je ne peux donc pas faire de test pour l'instant.

Je peux toutefois confirmer que j'avais choisi au début un profile 6 (KDE sans systemd). J'ai ensuite changé d'avis pour le profile 7 (KDE+systemd).

Je ne suis plus sûr d'avoir formaté ma partition / avant de faire ce changement. Il peut donc rester des "résidus" du profile 6. 

Je vous ferai parvenir au plus vite le résultat de :

```
 emerge --tree kde-apps/kdebase-meta 
```

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## 324874

 *Sil20 wrote:*   

>  Bizarre, le paquet libpcre est stable depuis un bon moment, en version 8.38. 

 

Le paquet est stable pour la version 8.38 mais la version 8.38-r1 est en phase de test.

```
...

- dev-libs/libpcre-8.38-r1::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword) 

...
```

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Je peux toutefois confirmer que j'avais choisi au début un profile 6 (KDE sans systemd). J'ai ensuite changé d'avis pour le profile 7 (KDE+systemd).

 

```
...

- dev-libs/libpcre-8.38::gentoo (masked by: ) 

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1::gentoo" [ebuild]) 

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1-r1::gentoo" [ebuild]) 

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild]) 

(dependency required by "kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.5.5::gentoo" [ebuild]) 

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kauth-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild]) 

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild]) 

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.21.0::gentoo" [ebuild])
```

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Je ne suis plus sûr d'avoir formaté ma partition / avant de faire ce changement. Il peut donc rester des "résidus" du profile 6.

 

Il semblerait que ton système tienne compte de l'installation basée sur le profil kde (édition 16/06 : supposition hasardeuse). La résolution de ce problème peut éventuellement se révéler complexe (cf. mise à jour d'un système).

Peux-tu nous préciser quelle commande a provoqué le bloquage précédent ?

Je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre pour résoudre ce problème car je manque de connaissances sur Portage. 

Une façon de procéder serait de cibler précisement la cause exacte du problème et de déterminer si l'on peut mettre en oeuvre des solutions n'entraînant pas de complications.

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Thu Jun 16, 2016 1:07 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Aconitt

Re,

Reformater et réinstaller gentoo n'est pas un problème. 

Si c'est la solution la plus propre et la plus efficace, ça ne me dérange absolument pas.

----------

## 324874

Cela peut être une expérience qui pourra t'apporter et il y a probablement des personnes qui pourront t'aider.

Les multiples réinstallations ne sont pas agréables (je parle par expérience). Le problème est qu'il y a beaucoup à assimiler et cela nécessite pas mal d'énergie.

Souvent, je suis fatigué alors je recommence. Seulement, si je procède ainsi, à chaque fois, le nombre d'installations augmentent de façon exponentielle   :Mad: 

Le plus efficace sur le moyen/long terme est de déterminer la cause du problème et de le résoudre. Acquérir les connaissances est également essentiel. Sinon, lorsque l'on rencontre

un problème on se fatigue car on n'arrive pas à le résoudre efficacement et on dépense beaucoup d'énergie.

A toi de voir en fonction de tes attentes.

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## 324874

Je pense que le(s) blocage(s) pourrai(en)t ou aurai(en)t pu être résolu(s) grâce à quelques commandes (cf. mise à jour du système).

```
root # emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --changed-use --new-use @world

root # emerge --depclean

root # emerge revdep-rebuild
```

Il me semble que Portage utilisera les données associées aux paquets installés et à installer ainsi que les données associées à la configuration du système et 

procédera aux modifications nécessaires (installations, désinstallations, mise à jour des données, etc.).

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## Aconitt

Re,

Mes buts initiaux en installant Gentoo étaient 

 1) Rappeler mes limites, voir où sont mes plus grosses lacunes

 2) Il est parfois nécessaire de se donner du mal pour arriver à ses fins : c'est pour moi la meilleure méthode d'apprentissage. Même si je ne sais pas encore marcher, je vais essayer de courir. Si je me casse la gueule, j'aurai au moins appris à me relever.

 3) Faire tourner Gentoo et m'y habituer, quitte à avoir une Gentoo instable et mal faite.

 4) Une fois que je connaîtrai bien la distrib, tout reformater et faire qqch de bien.

 5) Entretenir tout ca comme il faut

Donc je pense que Feng a raison, je dois résoudre mon problème. Ce n'est que comme ça que je pourrai un jour passer au point 4 (même si je pense qu'on a jms fini avec le 1^^)

Merci Feng de m'avoir rappeler mes objectifs initiaux.

Et bien sûr merci à tous ceux qui m'ont apporté / apporteront leur aide.Last edited by Aconitt on Fri Jun 10, 2016 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aconitt

Re,

J'ai testé à tout hazard la commande :

```
emerge --unmerge eudev
```

Ce qui a désinstallé ce paquet.

Ensuite, voici le résultat de  emerge --tree kde-apps/kdebase-meta :  tree .

Celui de  emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --changed-use --newuse @world : http://pastebin.com/5hTDtRC1.  (Vous aviez mis --new-use mais j'avais une erreur, je crois que vous pensiez à --newuse)

Ayant un soucis à la commande précédente, emerge --depclean ne fonctionne pas

J'ai quand même exécuter l'ensemble des commandes, voici le résultat de  emerge revdep-rebuild : there are no ebuilds to satisfy "revdep-rebuild"

Ce serait probablement long et fastidieux mais un emerge --unmerge sur tous les paquets du profile 6 qui ne sont pas dans le 7 ne résoudrait pas le problème ?

Il n'existe pas une commande magique pour faire cela ? :p

Merci à tous

----------

## 324874

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Vous aviez mis --new-use mais j'avais une erreur, je crois que vous pensiez à --newuse.

 

Oui, tu as raison. Je n'ai pas constaté d'erreurs dans le log (http://pastebin.com/5hTDtRC1) de la commande qui suit.

Je pense que tu peux valider la commande et lancer les commandes suivantes. 

```
root # emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --changed-use --newuse @world 
```

```
root # emerge --depclean 

root # emerge revdep-rebuild
```

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Ensuite désespérant un peu pour le Wi-Fi je me suis dit que si j'avais déjà un gui ce serait bien.

 

Saches que tu t'es peut-être engagé dans un marathon !   :Very Happy: 

Je n'en suis pas certain car tu as choisi un profil adapté, qui est pré-configuré pour KDE. Pour ma part, j'ai choisi le profile le plus basique, ce qui m'a donné une tâche hardue.

Il te faudra configurer le serveur X qui je crois est utilisé principalement pour l'affichage graphique (X server). Cela est précisé dans la documentation de KDE sur le wiki de Gentoo.

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Ce serait probablement long et fastidieux mais un emerge --unmerge sur tous les paquets du profile 6 qui ne sont pas dans le 7 ne résoudrait pas le problème ?

 

Les commandes précédentes peuvent résoudre le problème à mon avis. Une fois le problème résolu, continue ta progression.

Il est possible que les options --newuse et --changed-use ne soient pas conçues pour être exécutées ensemble. Si tu obtiens des messages d'erreurs, indique les rigoureusement.

P.S: 

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Faire tourner Gentoo et m'y habituer, quitte à avoir une Gentoo instable et mal faite. 

 

Je te le déconseille. Il est recommandé de maîtriser son système afin d'éviter d'endommager les composants de l'ordinateur suite à des utilisations incorrectes des logiciels.

Remarque : Gentoo est une méta-distribution et l'appréciation que l'on en a, peut varier, étant donné que les systèmes obtenus peuvent être assez différents.

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## sebB

Salut,

J'ai lu un peu tes posts en travers.

Tu t'es égaré entre ta gestion des profils, ta config du noyau...

C'est quoi ta priorité? Configurer ton wifi ou installer un environnement de bureau?

Avant te te lancer dans une compil qui va te prendre la journée peux tu poster ton fichier de config du noyau.

Ensuite télécharge un livecd (ubuntu par ex), boote dessus, vérifie que ton wifi fonctionne et retourne nous le contenu de lspci -k depuis ce live cd (on verra au moins quels modules tu as besoin).

Moi je conseille une réinstall, vu que t'as pas installé grand chose et tu fais ton choix.

Si tu veux systemd, tu télécharge le stage3 systemd, si tu veux openrc tu télécharge le normal.

Ensuite tu choisira ton profil (vaudra mieux choisr plasma que kde).

Car là on est parti pour résoudre des conflis qui ne devrait pas être présents et qui sont dus a tes changements de profils.

----------

## Aconitt

Re,

stage3 pour systemd ? Je ne savais qu'il y en avais un spécial pour systemd.

Je ferai plus attention la prochaine fois

----------

## sebB

https://www.gentoo.org/downloads/

----------

## 324874

 *SebB wrote:*   

>  C'est quoi ta priorité ? Configurer ton wifi ou installer un environnement de bureau? 

 

La présentation du problème rencontré et son évolution pourraient être améliorées afin de faciliter la compréhension.

Il configurait les interfaces réseaux mais il n'a pas réussi à faire fonctionner la connexion sans-fil (WiFi). 

Il a pensé que la configuration de la connexion sans-fil serait plus aisée en utilisant une interface graphique et 

il a besoin d'une connexion WiFi et d'un environnement bureautique. Donc, il a procédé à l'installation de KDE.

Cependant, il manque de connaissances par rapport à Portage et il ne savait pas qu'un changement de profils créerait des blocages.

 *SebB wrote:*   

> J'ai lu un peu tes posts en travers.
> 
> Tu t'es égaré entre ta gestion des profils, ta config du noyau... 

 

 *SebB wrote:*   

>  Car là on est parti pour résoudre des conflis qui ne devrait pas être présents et qui sont dus a tes changements de profils.

 

Il ne s'est pas égaré. Au final, les problèmes qu'il rencontrent sont plus ou moins liés. On a essayé de résoudre le premier problème.

Puis, je l'ai incité à résoudre les problèmes un par un. Une réinstallation serait plus facile. 

Cependant, il est pratiquement certain qu'il va rencontrer de nouveaux problèmes.

Je pense qu'une expérience soutenue par des conseils peut apporter des solutions suffisamment efficaces pour surmonter des difficultés d'envergure.

Par exemple, les conflits résultant du changement de profils peuvent permettre de découvrir et de comprendre partiellement Portage.

Je crois que ma vision est subjective mais j'espère qu'elle sera utile.

Edit : @Aconitt - Il faudra veiller à rester dans le sujet du fil de discussion, à savoir la résolution du blocage initial, et cela, malgré que je donne des

conseils qui peuvent s'en éloigner. Pour la résolution d'un nouveau problème, il faut changer de fil de discussion. Lorsque le problème est identifié et/ou résolu

indique le dans le sujet du premier post : (résolu) et non pas [résolu$.

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## sebB

M'en vais prendre une aspirine.

EDIT: Il est cool le nouveau correcteur de sujet mais il est encore un peu beugué. Faudrait faire un ou deux ajustements... C'est de l'humour feng   :Laughing:  

----------

## 324874

@SebB : il me reste quelques changements à réaliser ! J'espère que je trouverai tous les bogues !  :Cool: 

----------

## 324874

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Ce serait probablement long et fastidieux mais un emerge --unmerge sur tous les paquets du profile 6 qui ne sont pas dans le 7 ne résoudrait pas le problème ?
> 
> Il n'existe pas une commande magique pour faire cela ? :p

 

J'ai trouvé la commande permettant la mise à jour du système, suite à un changement de profil (mise à jour après changement du profil).

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## Aconitt

Re, 

Merci à tous pour votre aide. 

Je ne vais malheureusement plus être très réactif durant quelques temps. 

En effet, mes examens approchent et je ne tiens pas à négliger mes études. 

Il me restera quand même du temps pour ma gentoo ne vous en faites pas. Je compte bien la faire tourner. 

Pour ce qui est de ma priorité entre wifi et kde... Je ne vois pas trop ce que ça change étant donné que c'est de toute façon libpcre qui m'ennuie dans les 2 cas si j'ai bonne mémoire. 

Mais si j'avais à choisir : kde sans hésiter. Je n'ai peut-être pas de Wi-Fi mais au moins j'aurais qqch de concret a exploiter. Du moins un peu plus que du shell. Parce que personnellement, prendre des notes en cours avec nano...  Je le sens mal hahaha

EDIT : j'avais mauvaise mémoire, wpa_supplicant est installé.

----------

## Aconitt

Re,

Merci Feng pour cette commande. Je l'avais déjà exécutée sans résultat.

Pour des raisons que j'ignore, on dirait que cette fois ça a fonctionné : l'erreur  eudev a disparu.

Néanmoins, le paquet libpcre est toujours masqué.

Voici un emerge --info : 

```

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-6300HQ_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8074596 total,   7850156 free

KiB Swap:   16895996 total,  16895996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 11 Jun 2016 15:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk hddtemp iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sersors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisk udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Ainsi que l'erreur de  emerge --ask kde-apps/kdebase-meta : http://www.casimages.com/i/160612104405677332.jpg.html

EDIT : J'avais essayé systemctl start kde ainsi que systemctl start kdm. Aucun des 2 ne fonctionnait. C'est pourquoi j'essaie d'installer kde.

----------

## 324874

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Merci Feng pour cette commande. Je l'avais déjà exécutée sans résultat.

 

Désolé, pour la répétition !

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Pour des raisons que j'ignore, on dirait que cette fois ça a fonctionné : l'erreur eudev a disparu.
> 
> Néanmoins, le paquet libpcre est toujours masqué.

 

Le blocage entre udev et eudev a certainement disparu parce que tu as désinstallé le paquet sys-fs/eudev (cf. précédents posts et/ou recherche d'infos sur 

eudev, udev, OpenRC, systemd).

Je pensais que la mise à jour aurait supprimé sys-apps/OpenRC (sys-apps/OpenRC apparaît toujours dans le emerge --info) 

édition 16/06 : voir le bogue : remove *sys-apps/openrc from base system profile 

édition 16/06 : l'extrait de la page wiki de systemd qui suit a été modifié, voir : historique 08:14, 15 June 2016 Floppym 

 *Gentoo wiki wrote:*   

>  Note :
> 
> When no systemd profile is used, or there is no systemd profile available for the system architecture, add the following code 
> 
> to /etc/portage/profile/packages so that sys-apps/openrc is not pulled in as a system dependency since OpenRC and systemd conflict.
> ...

 

Le blocage de dev-libs/libpcre-8.38 n'est peut-être pas dû à un changement de profil (profile). 

PS : je m'excuse pour les multiples éditions réalisées après publication du post.

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Thu Jun 16, 2016 1:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aconitt

Re,

Je tiens juste à remercier tout le monde pour avoir aider un débutant à entrer dans l'univers de Gentoo.

En effet, je pensais que "maitriser" Archlinux était pratiquement le summum. Grave erreur de ma part. 

Cette erreur était la mienne et pas la tienne (@feng). Aucune raison de t'excuser pour avoir voulu m'aider.

C'est juste moi qui ai un peu de mal à suivre un guide et m'adapter en conséquence.

C'est également pourquoi je vous suis particulièrement reconnaissant pour toute cette patience. Ainsi que pour votre volonté de vouloir à tout prix m'aider.

Cela fait chaud au cœur de voir qu'il existe encore cette volonté d'entre aide.

Car c'est grâce à des gens comme vous que des gens comme moi peuvent évoluer.

Par contre, c'est peu être du à un soucis d'anglais de ma part mais : when no systemd is used, .....   C'est n'est absolument pas mon cas étant donné que j'utilise systemd+KDE. 

Cependant, je comprend l'intention de "virer" openrc car j'utilise systemd.

C'est pourquoi une nouvelle question se pose : quand je fais nano /etc/portage "tab tab" pour voir les dossiers, aucun dossier nommé profile n'existe ... je dois créer un nouveau fichier ? Ou est-ce un fichier "disparu" ou encore "manquant" ?

Je me rend doucement mais sûrement compte que Gentoo est un OS bien plus évolué que je ne le pensais. Par contre, je suis un battant, je ne compte pas me laisser abattre par Gentoo !!! Je veux cet OS et je l'aurai. Peu importe le temps et les compétences que cela nécessitera.

----------

## 324874

Quel courage !   :Very Happy: 

Au début, c'est plus difficile.

 *Quote:*   

>  Par contre, c'est peu être du à un soucis d'anglais de ma part mais : when no systemd is used, ..... C'est n'est absolument pas mon cas étant donné que j'utilise systemd+KDE.

 

L'extrait est issu de la page wiki de systemd (édition 16/06 : extrait modifié le 15 juin 2016, voir historique page systemd) . La page informe sur les opérations à accomplir pour remplacer le profil par défaut (sans systemd).

L'utilisation de systemd n'est pas documentée dans le manuel de Gentoo car ce n'est pas le système par défaut (zut, cela m'a échappé !).

 *Gentoo Handbook wrote:*   

> Optional: Using systemd
> 
> The remainder of the Gentoo Handbook focuses on OpenRC as the default init support system. If systemd is wanted instead, or you are planning to use Gnome 3.8 and later (which requires systemd), please consult the systemd page as it elaborates on the different configuration settings and methods.
> 
> The Gentoo handbook can then be followed with that page in mind.

 

Il semblerait judicieux de lire l'intégralité de la page wiki de systemd pour avoir un système (ayant systemd) fonctionnel .

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

>  je dois créer un nouveau fichier ?

 

Oui.

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Thu Jun 16, 2016 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aconitt

Re,

J'ai trouvé mon erreur concernant systemd - OpenRC.

Lors de make menuconfig j'avais oublié de désactiver openrc et d'activer systemd.

J'ai malgré tout continué de suivre le guide systemd pour m'assurer de ne rien oublier d'autre.

Maintenant j'ai bien une Gentoo systemd (systemctl fonctionne).

Par contre, KDE ne compte pas se laisser faire si facilement : la même erreur pcrelib se produit.

Avant de continuer à me battre avec le paquet kde-apps/kdebase-meta, je vais vous expliquer ce que j'aimerais avoir au final.

Pour commencer, je ne veux pas d'un system logger du genre à la windows (GUI pour se logger : j'en veux pas :p).

J'aime pouvoir me logger en shell car je n'ai pas forcement besoin de GUI pour faire des opérations "basiques" du genre : mince j'ai oublié tel fichier sur ma clé usb

          => un simple cp suffit et sera bien plus rapide que de lancer la suite KDE.

Je viens d'archlinux (LXDE), je me loggais puis j'avais mon xorg, ... de configurés et j'avais juste à faire un startx si j'avais besoin de GUI.

C'est à ce résultat que j'aimerais arriver mais avec KDE plutôt que LXDE.

Je vous fais parvenir un nouveau emerge --info (openrc semble encore et toujours là grrrrr)

```

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-6300HQ_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8074148 total,   5978932 free

KiB Swap:   16895996 total,  16895996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 11 Jun 2016 15:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk hddtemp iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sersors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisk udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## 324874

Salut Aconitt,

Le blocage de dev-libs/libpcre-8.38 n'est pas rédhibitoire pour l'installation de kde-apps/kde-meta.

Je vois une explication et une solution. Les paquets dev-libs/libpcre-8.38 et dev-libs/libpcre-8.38-r1 sont tous les deux masqués.

emerge indique que dev-libs/libpcre-8.38 est masqué à cause de certains programmes (établir un parallèle avec USE flag changes).

```
- dev-libs/libpcre-8.38::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

...
```

Je pense avoir compris pourquoi dev-libs/libpcre-8.38 est masqué par certains programmes mais je te laisse trouver la raison.

Il me semble que la solution serait d'indiquer à Portage d'intégrer la version 8.38-r1 dans l'ensemble de paquets installables.

```
root # echo "dev-libs/libpcre-8.38-r1 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

root # emerge -a kde-apps/kde-meta
```

Note : La mention de emerge --info n'est nécessaire qu'une seule fois par fil de discussion (sauf en cas de changements majeurs).

Note : Le démarrage du système ne dépend pas de l'environnement graphique exploité (KDE, LXDE, etc., peut importe).

Cordialement,

feng

----------

## Aconitt

Merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé mais là j'en ai plus qu'assez.

J'ai cru pendant un moment que j'étais à 2 doigts d'avoir la gentoo de mes rêves.

Mais cette fois je me retrouve avec une gentoo dont le systemd cause a tout va dans le shell.

Je cherche depuis des semaines sans résultats et j'ai mes examens à préparer.

Contraint d'en rester là je passe ce sujet en résolu même s'il en est loin.

----------

## Syl20

Le plus sage serait en effet d'en rester là le temps que tu passes (et que tu réussisses, c'est tout le mal que je te souhaite) tes examens, puis de repartir de zéro sur l'installation de Gentoo.

Ça te laissera le temps de lire tranquillement la doc et de faire sereinement une première installation. Et il y aura toujours du monde pour t'aider si tu rencontres à nouveau des problèmes.

----------

